# My KING COBRA Transition-S iron set



## chansk76

Hi..

I just bought a KING COBRA Transition-S iron set recently and inside this set, it consists of 3-5 utility irons, 6-7 hybrid irons and 8-P normal irons.

With my 3-5 utility irons inside this set, does this mean I actually do not need to have 3 and 5 fairway woods in my golf set? Does this mean I just need to get a driver that is good enough for my golf set? Personally, I do not see any difference between the 3-5 fairway woods and 3-5 utility irons but is there really any difference?


----------



## broken tee

chansk76 said:


> Hi..
> 
> I just bought a KING COBRA Transition-S iron set recently and inside this set, it consists of 3-5 utility irons, 6-7 hybrid irons and 8-P normal irons.
> 
> With my 3-5 utility irons inside this set, does this mean I actually do not need to have 3 and 5 fairway woods in my golf set? Does this mean I just need to get a driver that is good enough for my golf set? Personally, I do not see any difference between the 3-5 fairway woods and 3-5 utility irons but is there really any difference?


I think you made a good choice on clubs:thumbsup:. I bought the Adams A2os senior set and with it came the driver 10.5 loft,3,5 woods, 4,5,6,7 hybrids,8,9,PW and sand wedge. So to answer your question,I say yes, you need the woods your 3-5 utility irons are just that, irons. hope this helps. Dennis M, one of the moderators, went through this and I'm not sure now what he decided 

Keep your head down (I should listen to myself)


----------



## 373

Great clubs! I use a full set of Cobra woods and irons except for my putter and sand wedge. I never tried another iron that looked so right and felt so good to me until I found these.


----------



## chansk76

broken tee said:


> I think you made a good choice on clubs:thumbsup:. I bought the Adams A2os senior set and with it came the driver 10.5 loft,3,5 woods, 4,5,6,7 hybrids,8,9,PW and sand wedge. So to answer your question,I say yes, you need the woods your 3-5 utility irons are just that, irons. hope this helps. Dennis M, one of the moderators, went through this and I'm not sure now what he decided
> 
> Keep your head down (I should listen to myself)


Thanks Broken Tee...but is there really any different between the 3 & 5 fairway woods and 3-5 utility irons? I hope question doesn't sound stupid to you as I am just a beginner of golf


----------



## chansk76

DennisM said:


> Great clubs! I use a full set of Cobra woods and irons except for my putter and sand wedge. I never tried another iron that looked so right and felt so good to me until I found these.


Hi Dennis M...

Have you used the Cobra Speed Pro S or D driver? How is it as compare to the Taylormade Tour Burner?


----------



## broken tee

chansk76 said:


> Thanks Broken Tee...but is there really any different between the 3 & 5 fairway woods and 3-5 utility irons? I hope question doesn't sound stupid to you as I am just a beginner of golf


 yes, 3&5 wood will give you longer distance. 3& 5 utility fills in the distance that is too short for the wood yet you need distance. I hope I'm giving a good explaination. this is off a chart I have:

a 3 wood should give you 230 yards
a 3 Iron/utility 208 yards
a 5 wood should give you 220 yards
a 5 iron/utility should give you 180 yards

keep in mined this also depends on how well you hit the ball


----------



## chansk76

broken tee said:


> yes, 3&5 wood will give you longer distance. 3& 5 utility fills in the distance that is too short for the wood yet you need distance. I hope I'm giving a good explaination. this is off a chart I have:
> 
> a 3 wood should give you 230 yards
> a 3 Iron/utility 208 yards
> a 5 wood should give you 220 yards
> a 5 iron/utility should give you 180 yards
> 
> keep in mined this also depends on how well you hit the ball


Thanks Broken Tee...the explanation is clear enough


----------



## Trigger

The best way to find out what you need is to go to a driving range and see if you have a big distance gap between your driver and your 3H. You may decide that you want a 3wood to close the gap. I do not carry a 5wood, as my 3H fills the gap nicely. 
The 3 wood can also be a great driving club, as the shorter shaft will give you more consistency than with a driver. On days when you can't seem to keep it in the fairway with the big stick, going to the 3wood can be a helpful compromise.


----------



## 373

chansk76 said:


> Hi Dennis M...
> 
> Have you used the Cobra Speed Pro S or D driver? How is it as compare to the Taylormade Tour Burner?


I tried the F series, but I don't like the closed face. I went to the Pro series with the 2 degree open face and it made an immediate difference in my fairways hit. The one I grabbed in an auction is 8.5 degree loft, so having found I like it, I am thinking about looking for one with a lot more loft. Something like 9.5 or 10.5 degrees would probably do me a lot of good.


----------

